# Forum Argomenti di discussione Enti Locali  Prescrizione ICI ANNO 2007

## Gian123

Volevo chiedere delucidazioni per quanto concerne la prescrizione dell'ICI, in particolare stamani (8/1/2013) mi è arrivata una raccomandata nella quale il Comune di Napoli, indicava un accertamento sulla mia dichiarazione ICI e, affermava che per l'anno 2007 avevo versato un'imposta ICI inferiore a quanto avrei dovuto.
Il mio quesito è: I "famosi" 5 anni per la prescrizione sono già decorsi? 
Secondo me si, perchè: 
DICEMBRE 2008
DICEMBRE 2009
DICEMBRE 2010
DICEMBRE 2011
DICEMBRE 2012
Mi doveva notificare quest'accertamento entro il 31/12/2012 e, di conseguenza avendo ricevuto oggi (8/1/2013) la raccomandata posso fare ricorso?
Nel caso sia possibile il ricorso, sapreste indicarmi le modalità, esistono dei moduli da dover compilare e consegnare?
Grazie per la cortese attenzione

----------


## fabioalessandro

devi controllare quando il comune l'ha depositato alla posta e non quando ti è stato recapitato
sicuramente entro il 31/12 quindi se prima di tale data è regolare

----------


## Gian123

Grazie x l'info, ma come faccio a sapere la data di deposito?

----------


## fabioalessandro

l'unica è chiedere copia al comune
oppure sull'atto ci dovrebbe essere in numero della raccomandata vai sul sito delle poste e inserisci ilcodice controllando quando è stato depositato

----------


## Gian123

> l'unica è chiedere copia al comune
> oppure sull'atto ci dovrebbe essere in numero della raccomandata vai sul sito delle poste e inserisci ilcodice controllando quando è stato depositato

  Perfetto è stato gentilissimo, un'ultima cosa, dal numero di raccomandata ho visto che è stata accettata dall'ufficio postale il giorno 04/01/2013, quindi da quello che ho capito, posso fare ricorso perchè mi hanno inviato l'accertamento oltre il 31/12/2012 e di conseguenza già prescritto, giusto?
grazie ancora
saluti

----------


## danilo sciuto

> Perfetto è stato gentilissimo, un'ultima cosa, dal numero di raccomandata ho visto che è stata accettata dall'ufficio postale il giorno 04/01/2013, quindi da quello che ho capito, posso fare ricorso perchè mi hanno inviato l'accertamento oltre il 31/12/2012 e di conseguenza già prescritto, giusto?
> grazie ancora
> saluti

  
Esattamente.

----------


## nadia

ICI 2007, dichiarazione non presentata. arriva accertamento ICI 2007, notificato nel gennaio 2013; raccomandata consegnata alla posta nel 2013.
nell'accertamento viene richiesta sia la sanzione per omessa dichiarazione sia la sanzione per omesso versamento dell'imposta.
Secondo voi è corretto? O si doveva chiedere solo la sanzione per omessa presentazione della dichiarazione?
Puo' ancora il Comune chiedere l'imposta 2007??

----------


## danilo sciuto

> ICI 2007, dichiarazione non presentata. arriva accertamento ICI 2007, notificato nel gennaio 2013; raccomandata consegnata alla posta nel 2013.
> nell'accertamento viene richiesta sia la sanzione per omessa dichiarazione sia la sanzione per omesso versamento dell'imposta.
> Secondo voi è corretto? O si doveva chiedere solo la sanzione per omessa presentazione della dichiarazione?
> Puo' ancora il Comune chiedere l'imposta 2007??

  Ici 2007, da dichiarare nel 2008 ..... 5 anni fa 31/12/2013. Per me è nei termini. Vedi anche questo quesito Quali sono i termini prescrizionali relativi all'ICI? 
Per quanto riguarda il cumulo giuridico in tema di Ici, vedi questo quesito dell'avv. Villani Dettaglio pareri in materia fiscale e tributaria

----------

